# What is in your 'tool-kit', for emergencies or injuries?



## MaggieSims (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello All! It's been a while since i have last posted, a lot of things have changed and happened over winter and it has just been hectic. I feel like I am not adequately stocked and prepared for most injuries and or sudden heath issues, so I thought I would ask what you all have on the ready.

*I would like to know, what do you consider essential to have on hand for most animal injuries and emergencies? *For animals from chickens, ducks, geese, goats, sheep, horses and such.

For example, my horse recently cut her leg and I didn't even have any vet wrap left, fortunately my vet is awesome, and for 13 bucks I got a tetnus shot, wrap, gauze, and ointment. But I saw how out of stock and un organized my collection of first aid stuff is and I thought I should be better prepared.


----------



## casportpony (Feb 21, 2017)

*A bunch of people on BYC came up with these items:

A Veterinarian*

http://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803
http://www.majesticwaterfowl.org/vetfinder.htm
State veterinarian


*Labs*

Mail in Poop Tests - Veterinary Parasitology Laboratory
Necropsy Labs


*A Euthanasia Solution*
Not all birds can be saved, so one must be prepared to have a vet euthanize, or know how to do it. 

*Items that some people use for euthanasia (please research the different methods)*
Axe and stump
Cone and knife
Sharp shears for beheading
Broomstick
Ether for chick euthanasia

*Basic Misc Items*
Scale to weigh bird
Scale to weigh powder
Calculator

Dog crate to use as a hospital cage

Heat lamp or space heater.
Heating pad

Hair Dryer for drying off wet birds

Towels

Collapsible soft-sided laundry basket for transport short distances

Latex type gloves
Dust mask for when working with powders

Tweezers
Scissors
Small Wire Cutters (for triming beaks/nails)
Large Wire Cutters (for trimming spurs)
Nail clippers
Scissors with rounded tips to avoid puncturing skin

Magnifying mirror

Bolt cutters

Leatherman tool

Plastic bin to store all items @N F C

Flashlight

Electrical tape
Duct tape

Bottled water

*For wounds and other injuries*
Saline
chlorhexidine
betadine
Vetericyn for minor injuries
gauze pads
no stick gauze pads
gauze rolls
Vet Wrap
syringes for irrigating wounds
suture kit
styptic powder or cornstarch
antibiotic ointment
squirt bottle for irrigating wounds
Blu-Kote
Ichthamol ointment for bumble foot
Medical tape
hemorrhoid ointment for prolapse

*Lice and mites*
Permethrin dust
Permethrin spray
Bag or pillow case for shake and bake dusting method
Surgical type mask to wear while dusting or spraying

*Miscellaneous*
Mineral Oil
Epsom Salts
Iodine
Copper Sulfate
Zip Ties
Scalpel
Vaseline
KY Jelly
Rubbing Alcohol
Q-tips
Cotton balls
Coconut oil - Click to read an article about coconut oil
Nutritional Supplements
NutriDrench
Rooster Booster Poultry Cell
Poly-Vi-Sol (no iron)
Niacin or Brewers Yeast (for ducks)
Calcium Gluconate (liquid)
Calcium Citrate (pills)
Tums (for the calium)
Probiotics
Electrolytes
ACV (unpasteurized apple cider vinegar)


*Needles and Syringes*
1 ml syringes
3 ml syringes
18 gauge needles
22 gauge needles
30 ml or 60 ml catheter tip syringes

*Feeding Tubes/Supplies (click here for source)*
Size 8 french for small chicks
Size 14 french for larger chicks
Size 18 french for adults
Size 30 for large adult birds, like ducks, geese, turkeys, and peafowl

*Chick hatching kit*
Band-Aide for leg issues
Un-waxed dental floss
Neosporin
Straws for leg problems
Childs hair elastics for leg issues
Any type of tape for curly toe (electrical, masking, medical, duct, etc)
Cleaning Supplies
Bleach
Oxine and activator (please research this thoroughly before using)
Tek-Trol (please research this thoroughly before using)
Sponges
Scrub brushes

*Items to avoid*
TBD


----------



## casportpony (Feb 21, 2017)

I did a copy and paste, but it lost lots of it's formatting, so I'll have to work on it later. Original is here:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1150128/suggestions-for-a-first-aid-kit-preliminary


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 21, 2017)

Some extra buckets, small and large, you can always use buckets.
Something to restrain an animal (gambrel, rope, whatever may work for your species)
A quarantine area, or a pen you can quickly set up, and extra lights/flashlights with extra batteries in case something happens at night, or way out in the pasture

An emergency vet fund set aside, dependant on your species and local vet.  Personally I'd say $500 min for sheep and similar, $1000 for horses/ponies.  Some people use a dedicated credit card or something like Care Credit.


----------



## casportpony (Feb 22, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Some extra buckets, small and large, you can always use buckets.
> Something to restrain an animal (gambrel, rope, whatever may work for your species)
> A quarantine area, or a pen you can quickly set up, and extra lights/flashlights with extra batteries in case something happens at night, or way out in the pasture
> 
> An emergency vet fund set aside, dependant on your species and local vet.  Personally I'd say $500 min for sheep and similar, $1000 for horses/ponies.  Some people use a dedicated credit card or something like Care Credit.



Good suggestions, I think I will add that to the thread over at BYC!


----------



## casportpony (Feb 26, 2017)

rectal thermometer or veterinary thermometer


----------

